
I'm Over Tech People - wskinner
https://michaelochurch.wordpress.com/2016/04/10/im-over-tech-people/
======
mixmastamyk
No comprendo? A few of his posts have been interesting, but as he mentions
he's a little too wrapped up in SV and himself. A few months in a far off land
would help. I'm planning a trip to Nepal later this year if he's interested.
;)

------
patryn20
Seriously, as one who recognizes the indicators, this guy needs help. I mean,
everything about his career implosion and general public disdain, complete
rejection of society, etc. is his own creation. If reading this Michael,
without malice, please get help.

~~~
meric
The negative reddit comments were weird and does conform to his analysis
there's a ring of people doing it.

~~~
xupybd
Ha, getting hateful comments on reddit is pretty common. Not to downplay
whatever is going on here, but I've found reddit to be pretty vile a lot of
the time.

~~~
patryn20
Well, and to be honest, at this point he reads like a delusional paranoid. Not
sure what got him there, but he needs help either with the tone or an
underlying cause. Needs to bring reason back into the tone and discussion and
quit escalating. Whether that involves professional help or a long, quiet
vacation somewhere without internet, I hope he does it.

~~~
32h8
Totaly agree. I did not read Michael's earlier posts but there is definitly
missing some reason in his words. Looks like he is slowly slipping into crazy
land.

------
doug1001
(i have never met Michael Church nor have i ever had any direct communication
with him.) I have read a few of his essays and each was thoughtful, tightly
reasoned, and clearly evidenced an emotional stake in the subject matter. I'm
not sure there's anything abnormal about someone expressing their frustration
over X in proportion to their contribution to change/improve X.

------
meric
Whatever happened behind the scenes in SV, Michael has given good advice over
the years, and I'm grateful for it. I think I'd have been for the worse if I
hadn't stumbled onto Michael's comments on the startup industry years ago.

